

Twisted Architecture - vlad
http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/09/11/twisted-architecture/

======
alrex021
Hmm, for a second I though this was a follow-up on tornado vs twisted rant.
And now the twisted side...

------
yangyang
This brought a smile to my face. Very impressive and well worth a read.

------
electronslave
Should I be blushing at the pictures?

~~~
koenbok
Ha, my thoughts exactly; that's one hell of a sex toy modeling tool.

